# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  Huawei NOVA, Mate 9 and other latest Huawei phones only on DC Unlocker

## mohamed73

*DC Unlocker Introduces World First support for NEW Huawei platform
LATEST Huawei 2K Platform only on DC Unlocker*.  *Huawei G9 Plus FRP, Huawei ID*
	MLA-TL00
	MLA-TL10
	MLA-UL00 *Huawei Maimang 5 FRP, Huawei ID*
	MLA-AL00
	MLA-AL10
	MLA-CL00 *Huawei Mate 9 FRP, Huawei ID*
	MHA-AL10A
	MHA-AL10B
	MHA-AL10C
	MHA-L09B
	MHA-L29B
	MHA-L2AB
	MHA-TL00A *Huawei Mate 9 Pro FRP, Huawei ID*
	LON-AL00A
	LON-AL00B
	LON-AL00C
	LON-AL00D
	LON-CL00B
	LON-L09A
	LON-L09B
	LON-L29A
	LON-L29B
	LON-L29C
	LON-L29D
	LON-TL10B *Huawei Nova FRP, Huawei ID*
	CAN-AL00
	CAN-AL10
	CAN-L1
	CAN-L2
	CAN-L3
	CAN-L11
	CAN-L12
	CAN-L13
	CAN-TL10
	CAN-TL20
	CAZ-AL00 *Huawei Nova Plus FRP, Huawei ID*
	MLA-L1
	MLA-L2
	MLA-L3
	MLA-L11
	MLA-L12
	MLA-L13  *FREE for users with FRP activation.* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Also added :*  *Huawei Ascend XT*  Read unlock codes, bootloader, FRP, Huawei ID *Huawei GR5 2017* Read unlock codes, bootloader, FRP, Huawei ID
	BLL-L22 *Huawei Mate 9 Lite* Read unlock codes, bootloader, FRP, Huawei ID
	BLL-L23 *Huawei MediaPad M2 8.0 Pro* Read unlock codes, bootloader, FRP, Huawei ID
	JDN-W09 
	JDN-L01 *Huawei U3900* (Direct unlock)  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

